# New Hampshires or Rhode Island Reds?



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I am adding to my flock this spring but not sure what breed to go with. Currently I have a mixed lot, Barred Rocks, Wyandottes and Americana. I am needing some hens that produce larger brown eggs than what I am getting and I need them to be good layers that are easy keepers. I free range too, so please keep that in mind. My local co-op only is offering 10 breeds to choose from and these are the 2 that I have settled on to decide from. Preferences? Pros, Cons?


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Shannon, if having purebreeds isn't too important to you, might I suggest Golden Comets? Mine, at 1 1/2 years, are each producing an extra large to jumbo brown egg just about every day, even this winter, with no artificial lights. They are lighter than the New Hampshires or Rhode Island Reds, and so eat less for what I think is better production. My RIRs eat a LOTThey free range here during the day, but are locked in at night. They are calm. My only quibble is some slight frostbite on their combs.

I got mine from Mt. Healthy Hatchery, and was very pleased.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

love reds except the roos are MEAN, well all the ones i have had dealt with


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I believe that the RIR would fit your bill. I don't really like them personality wise but since you have the other breeds that you have, that is taken care of and you will like the RIR for your needs.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

We free range and have both. No problems with either and no problems with the roosters.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Always liked the personalities of the NH better.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Picking chicks can take up a lot of a person's time.....Get some of both and see which ones you like best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Rhodies and New Hampshires would be six of one, a half dozen of the other to me. Not a terrible lot of difference between them other than cosmetics.

New Hampshires in my experience do grow a little heavier perhaps, but not by much. Laying ability is about the same for both. Same for temperment.

.....Alan.


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

The New Hamp is basicly a commercial Rhode island. They were selected from RI for increased egg production. The RI is a much better looking bird, in my opinion, but will not produce the quantity of eggs.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Not really any cons for either breed you mentioned. My NH's I believe lay slightly better and are a little larger. So that probably means that food to egg ratio is probably about the same. You can't go wrong with either one.

Dave


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

RIR hens are really nice to work with... very mellow and tending towards being friendly. We have a few reds that are very pet like... walk into the coop and while most chickens are running away they are running over to greet and get a scratch under their wings.

I haven't worked with the NH Reds.. but it's my understanding that they are closely related and very similar in nature.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

New Hampshires!! New Hampshires!!

I have had NH's for a few years now, they are my favorites of all my breeds. My old hens which are 3-4 years old are laying jumbo eggs pretty darn regularly. I don't push my hens through the winters so they get breaks every year, which is probably why they're still laying... 

I just got my RIR's and this will be my first year with them. About the only difference I have noticed SO FAR (RIR just started laying) is that the RIR are darker. My NH and RIR hens are all still pretty young, so it's hard to say anything temperament wise. Also, the RIR eggs are smaller but that's to be expected with young birds.  They're getting bigger pretty quickly though.


----------



## TractorNut (Feb 22, 2010)

Like wofarm said not much difference. I like my RIR's but I mainly look for cold hardy breeds. I'm sure you'll be happy with either breed


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Unfortunately I can only order in lots of 25, so I can't mix and match. I may bite the bullet and get 25 of each though.
Thanks again!


----------

